# N. Virginia/DC HERF Thurs (3/22)



## StogieGuy (Jul 22, 2006)

After a good Herf last month we're doing it again at Carpool in Arlington, VA tomorrow.

Time: 6:30-whenever on Thursday March 22nd... as we smoke cigars, have a drink, shoot pool, throw darts, watch the NCAA Tourney (predictions on Texas A&M-Memphis anyone?) and talk stogies.

Carpool is a two block walk from the Ballston Metro station and just off the Glebe Road exit of 66. It has a small cigar menu of 10 or so cigars and makes some pretty good BBQ. For a better selection of cigars, The Cigar Connection B&M is only a block away.

Weather permitting we might be out on the deck. Otherwise look for the massive cloud of smoke lingering near the bar.

Hope everyone can make it (let me know if you can so we can try and reserve enough space).

:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wont be able to make this one but ill be in Woodbridge, Va April 6th to the 15th on training if anyone would like to hook up the old book man.:ss


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Wont be able to make this one but ill be in Woodbridge, Va April 6th to the 15th on training if anyone would like to hook up the old book man.:ss


Well we have Dave's (68trisheild) on April 7th. Will you have a car? If so I can give you directions to my house - 15 to 25 mins from woodbridge depending on where you are - and then you can ride with me up to Dave's.

If you don't have a car then we will figure something out -

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=72366

Ron


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Damn it!!  
I have to work Thursday night. Any more planned?? :cb


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Damn it!!
> I have to work Thursday night. Any more planned?? :cb


4/7/07 at my humble abode...


----------



## StogieGuy (Jul 22, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Damn it!!
> I have to work Thursday night. Any more planned?? :cb


I think we're trying to make this a monthly Herf.

Carpool is a good place for stogies and its location is a pretty reasonable commute for NoVA, DC and even parts of MD.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

RGD said:


> Well we have Dave's (68trisheild) on April 7th. Will you have a car? If so I can give you directions to my house - 15 to 25 mins from woodbridge depending on where you are - and then you can ride with me up to Dave's.
> 
> If you don't have a car then we will figure something out -
> 
> ...


Ooppss I'll be there May 6th to the 15th. (training) sorry bout that. I am off that weekend tho, let me see whats going on around that time. I maybe possible.


----------

